# Texting people when buying weed?



## Tyrant (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi

Is it generally frowned upon to text dealers, instead of calling, asking for weed? I've sort of sensed that it is, but I've never been totally sure.

Cheers.


----------



## redivider (Mar 19, 2010)

use code language. you have to set something up with them so that when the magic words are said, both of you know wassup...


----------



## mjisgood21 (Mar 21, 2010)

Use code like:
1 baseball-Nickel
2 baseballs-Dime
3 baseballs-8th
4 baseballs-qtr
5 baseballs-half etc.Anything you guys could memorize & not forget.And if you ever get busted over them sayin they knew what you were txting,i would tell them they have WAY to much time on their hands..& they shouldve been looking for somthing serious.Not a simple mj sale.Yeah I do tend to be a smartass when it comes to cops lol.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 21, 2010)

i like texting you voice is like a finger print but for the most part if they r listening to you or them its to late


----------



## nelsonjacob (Mar 21, 2010)

idk about the baseball codes, but i do know when your selling or buying never actually say what it is your doing weither texting or on the phone because you never know, it is best to come up with some kind of code tho, so either texting or on the phone around anyone you can still talk about what you need or what you need to deliver without anyone else hearing


----------



## katfish32 (Mar 21, 2010)

call me old fashioned but i think texts like that are a really bad idea


----------



## crusty420 (Mar 21, 2010)

I always asked if he had any tomatoes lol.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Mar 22, 2010)

I text people in minutes. One minute=$10, two minutes=$20, seven minutes=$70.

peace


----------



## BuddaRoom (Mar 22, 2010)

When i used to have to buy it i went with - .. is it ok to pop over for a cd ?!? couple CDs , few CDs Etc. I think you just have to pre confirm a code language with your dealer first then you both know the score , otherwise theyl be like - "what the fuck you want me cds for" haha


----------



## katfish32 (Mar 22, 2010)

"can i make an appointment on the 8th 14th 12th 1st"


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Mar 22, 2010)

the dea and po po's are prolly writin all this shit down LMFAO!!!


----------



## profoundstoner (Dec 6, 2012)

I just say if I can hang out with Mary Jane on the 8th, etc. 

LOL, nah, seriously. I just text her (yes a her) and say if she can help me out. 
She ask, How?
Then I say 50 ($50) or 100 ($100).
A couple minutes later she texts me to come over her place. Simple.


----------



## richinweed (Dec 6, 2012)

hahahha thats funny , when i was a kid we didnt have cell fones, i was at my dealers house when the cops show up with a warrent...as it was they only wanted the weed dealer no charges for the rest of us ,as they searched more ppl kept showen up, ther were about ten of us in two rows on the kitchen floor, then the tele rings and the machine goes off ( those of u to young to get the lingo prob wont find this funny)the quick message then the caller...um , hey bud was wondering if i could drop by for a quarter of fudge......everyone evan the cops broke out laughing....for about 5 minits.......really.... i still chuckle every time i think of that day...guess the message is that code doesnt work...it just makes it laughable to the cops....best thing, just "hey was wonderin if i coud drop by in a bit"....keep it simple.then u dont look as involved with a pathetic code or something.


----------



## dbkick (Dec 6, 2012)

They do have apps for encryption of voice and text I think.


----------



## dbkick (Dec 6, 2012)

oh I see, this is an old thread :/
They had the apps back then too.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 6, 2012)

Code is sorta fucked. My bud and I used to call and ask to borrow a wrenches by size.
"Hey, do you have a 1/2 socket?"
Over time it was like "You home?, yeah, come over."

At first I thought this post was about texting while making a deal.
That would make me paranoid.


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 8, 2012)

Me - "You about mate?"
Dealer - "Yes mate"
Me - "See you in a bit"

Me - "You about mate"
Dealer - "No mate"
Me - "See you soon then"


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 8, 2012)

hsfkush said:


> Me - "You about mate?"
> Dealer - "Yes mate"
> Me - "See you in a bit"
> 
> ...


Im exactly the same with the ppl i buy from.

Also to the OP the ppl i buy from prefer if ya text in case they are sitting in the pub or with family etc a lot easier to discreetly reply to a txt than it is to try talking about it when surrounded by strangers without giving the game away


----------



## MrAliens (Dec 8, 2012)

hahahaha good thead as im deaf and i always txt ya know lol and its all good nothing to worrieds as long it been detele it!!!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 8, 2012)

Tyrant said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it generally frowned upon to text dealers, instead of calling, asking for weed? I've sort of sensed that it is, but I've never been totally sure.
> 
> Cheers.


Not unless you're saying anything other than, can I come over and hang out?

Don't use "code".

Code can be broken and then used against you in court. 

Just make it a regular thing then go hang out for a while.

If your dealer is smart he plays it this way too.


----------



## Robfather (Dec 9, 2012)

Not sure about US laws but here in Canada as long as the phone isn't under your name, texting is quite safe. Here in Canada they need to prove 'Care and Control' of an item or location that isn't under your name. To avoid this, using code, unless it is a highly refined code can easily be broken by government specialists they call in at trial. Avoid ever using or having your name on the phone and toss it at the first sign of trouble. If the phone is seized, call your service provider and have them route the calls to another phone while shutting down the original.


----------



## MrAliens (Dec 10, 2012)

Robfather said:


> Not sure about US laws but here in Canada as long as the phone isn't under your name, texting is quite safe. Here in Canada they need to prove 'Care and Control' of an item or location that isn't under your name. To avoid this, using code, unless it is a highly refined code can easily be broken by government specialists they call in at trial. Avoid ever using or having your name on the phone and toss it at the first sign of trouble. If the phone is seized, call your service provider and have them route the calls to another phone while shutting down the original.


good said always better safe then sorry
mraliens


----------



## Chiggachamp (Dec 18, 2012)

I like the appointment Idea the best. 
Ive always just had people say can I get a sacko or can I get a dub eitth w.e I was always sketched but the whole code shit would work for a group of Pete and everyone else would just use weed or bud. U know kids. Lol I would prob still be selling but I got snitched on.
fuckin skanks. That's was almost a yr ago.


----------

